# my knives



## Vladimir

it's only three, I still have some to show ...
to be continued ...
:gunner:


----------



## marc4pt0

I love "show and tells"


----------



## ecchef

Nice beginning there, Vlad! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Awesome.

Great pictures, too.


----------



## ThEoRy

My virus software is blocking the pictures lol.


----------



## chinacats

Nice 3some!


----------



## Vladimir

*Shigefusa Mioroshi Deba 210*


----------



## JMac

Beautiful Shig!


----------



## bieniek

Awesome awesome awesome. 

That handle on Shig... unusual but cool.


----------



## schanop

Mioroshi deba has D handle installed usually, I think. Hon deba gets a round one.

Super nice selected few, Vlad.


----------



## bieniek

Oooops I meant the chefs knife


----------



## schanop

LOL


----------



## Vladimir

Butch Harner (Wa Gyuto 240 , Western Petty 185) XHP steel 
















YOSHIAKI FUJIWARA WORKHORSE ( Kato) Western Gyuto 240








&#39080;&#26519;&#28779;&#23665; Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Wa Petty 120 (Kurouchi) white steel #2




YOSHIKANE meat cleaver




Shigefusa Wa Petty 160( single bevel )




Itinomonn Wa Buther 170(Kurouchi) V2 steel




Takeda Wa sujihiki 270 AS-steel




YOSHIAKI FUJIWARA WORKHORSE ( Kato) Honesuki 165 single bevel








Shigefusa mioroshi deba 210




Shigefusa deba 210




Shigefusa Kama Usuba 210




Shigefusa yanagiba 270




SAKAI TAKAYUKI GINSANKO WA GYUTOU 240








Mizuno Honyaki wa gyuto 240 white steel




Mr.Itou western Gyuto 240 R2-steel


----------



## berko

wow, nice collection. can we get a choil shot of the takeda? when did you buy it?


----------



## marc4pt0

Well now I know who beat me to that Kato 240


----------



## Vladimir

marc4pt0 said:


> Well now I know who beat me to that Kato 240



irate1:



berko said:


> wow, nice collection. can we get a choil shot of the takeda? when did you buy it?



:detective: something wrong with my Takeda ??? I will give photo


----------



## Chefu

Vladimir, you sure have a nice collection. How do the Harners sharpen up. I'm waiting for some in the same steel.


----------



## Vladimir

yes it is a little difficult to sharpen, but as a result of an amazing sharpness and long "kirenaga"


----------



## dream816

very nice collection! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Vladimir

Butch Harner (Wa Gyuto 240 , Western Petty 185) XHP steel 
















YOSHIAKI FUJIWARA WORKHORSE ( Kato) Western Gyuto 240








&#39080;&#26519;&#28779;&#23665; Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Wa Petty 120 (Kurouchi) white steel #2




YOSHIKANE meat cleaver




Shigefusa Wa Petty 160( single bevel )




Itinomonn Wa Buther 170(Kurouchi) V2 steel




Takeda Wa sujihiki 270 AS-steel




YOSHIAKI FUJIWARA WORKHORSE ( Kato) Honesuki 165 single bevel








Shigefusa mioroshi deba 210




Shigefusa deba 210




Shigefusa Kama Usuba 210




Shigefusa yanagiba 270




SAKAI TAKAYUKI GINSANKO WA GYUTOU 240








Mizuno Honyaki wa gyuto 240 white steel








Mr.Itou western Gyuto 240 R2-steel


----------



## EdipisReks

Mr. Itou makes some nice looking blades, when they aren't all bling bling.


----------



## Vesteroid

Very good taste, there is not one there I would not be proud to own.


----------



## Customfan

Superb... Just superb! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Vladimir

So,3.5 years of waiting ... and it's in my hands, fabulous Shigefusa western gyuto 240!!!


----------



## schanop

Wow wow wow. That reminded me of my older one, simple line, slim handle and kasumi finish.Taper back tang is sexy. How tall is this one?


----------



## Asteger

Yes, how tall and what's the weight?

(Just comparing, though. I'm a wa fan.)

Love the other knives too. Have to say the Kato gyuto looks good with the yo - better than usual chestnut wa, I think.


----------



## Vladimir

It's 47mm
weight 229gr


----------



## schanop

Thanks, 47 it is. I was asking because it look a little bit shorter that what I am used to.


----------



## chinacats

I am no fan of Westerns, but that is one sexy Shig.


----------



## marc4pt0

Is 47mm height standard for yo handled Shigs? That makes me very sad if this is the case...


----------



## schanop

marc4pt0 said:


> Is 47mm height standard for yo handled Shigs? That makes me very sad if this is the case...



Probably varying a bit, a kasumi one I used to have was 54, and my current kitaeji one is 53.


----------



## Vladimir

marc4pt0 said:


> Is 47mm height standard for yo handled Shigs? That makes me very sad if this is the case...



I was surprised(47mm) when I received it, I wrote on japan-tool (there I did the order), was the answer: 
"*But one thing about the blade height, it seems it is inevitable that they have a bit of variance. Their Yanagis for eg between the same length, there are occasionally as high as 40mm, some only 32mm .... And when they deliver, they do not say anything, so that means that they consider that much difference as regular variation* "


----------



## Vladimir




----------



## Vladimir

My knives now


----------



## khashy

Vladimir said:


> My knives now



What's the fourth one from the right on the top row?

Nice collection btw.


----------



## Vladimir

khashy said:


> What's the fourth one from the right on the top row?



Sukenari ZDP189 Damascus Gyuto 270mm


----------



## Badgertooth

Kato honesuki. Unicorn stuff. Incredible collection


----------



## ynot1985

Who made the KU cleaver?


----------



## Vladimir

CCK


----------



## ynot1985

Vladimir said:


> CCK



the one furthest left on the bottom row I mean.. the kanji has 2 words.. I'm certain that's not CCK


----------



## Badgertooth

ynot1985 said:


> Who made the KU cleaver?



It looks like the Itinnomon slicing cleaver


----------



## jimbob

Yoshikane bone cleaver from a few years ago


----------



## cclin

ynot1985 said:


> Who made the KU cleaver?



"ZENSHO/YOSHIKANE" bone chopper. "ZENSHO" is Maksim(JNS) house brand; made by Mr. Tsuneo Yoshida(YOSHIKANE). I've three "ZENSHO/YOSHIKANE" knives & two "YOSHIKANE". IMO, "ZENSHO/YOSHIKANE" are much better quality/perforance than "YOSHIKANE" brand.


----------



## Vladimir

Exactly , on picture only one cleaver cck, the other does not cleaver this bone chopper YOSHIKANE
http://hides-export.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/story-of-chopper.html


----------

